# Alpine IVA- W505 bluetooth issues



## georgeb4019 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello all, Ive been searching through the site and cant seem to find the answer of my problem so i decided to post. 

The HU im using is the Alpine W505. Everything worked fine but recently decided to make it bluetooth. I got the CE-400BT Bluetooth module and the KWE-460E cable to go with it. Pretty straight forward to install (red, yellow, ground and audio interrupt. Now for my problem. The Ipod Touch picks it up right away but cannot connect. Ive used my blackberry with the same result. There is power going to the unit since the blackberry and ipod pick it up right away. On the instructions it says the code is "0000" which i used but it still says connection failed. 

On the instructions of the bluetooth unit it says to hold the setup button on the HU for 2 seconds and then instructions on how to setup the bluetooth module for the first time but i don't get any response whatsoever! Has anyone come across this problem? Ive been playing with this thing for the last week straight tried everything and cant get it it work. Can anyone help me out? THANKS !!


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

I am unfamiliar with that Bluetooth model, I got the 505 with the NVE-P1 navigation that came with the bluetooth interface, but I was having similar problems and pushed the reset button on the back of the module, I do not know if that is available to you, but worth a shot. Other than that did you buy it online, or from a shop? 
Maybe go to Alpine.com and search around there FAQ's to see if you can come up with something that can help. Good luck. 
It sounds as though the CE-400BT just isn't recognizing your phone, nothing to do with the wiring though...


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

I had to set a couple of the options in the setup menu for the 400bt. The menus are only available after a break dance, or if the w505 is bypassed. I set my 400bt to always be visible, and to accept any connection (don't remember exactly the options). My Palm Pre worked with it perfectly. My 2g iPhone has some issues (won't sync call history, doesn't do A2DP very well, etc).

Some BT devices don't support all of the blue tooth profiles properly. That's just life with BT.


----------



## georgeb4019 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hw would i be able to do a breake dance or how can i bypass the w505. Ive tried everything,i tried an i pod touch, blackberry storm, blackerry pearl and another verizon phone. None of the work. I would understand that some devices might not work. But they all picked up the signal of the 400BT. I just cant get into the setup menu of the 400BT. Where do u go on ur stereo? I held setup for more than 2 seconds, looked throughout all the menus and i cant find it anywhere. I'm sure after i find that menu setup on the w505 i can get it to work.


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Get a PAC TR7 to bypass the W505 and you wil be able to see every option in ALL the menus......


----------



## georgeb4019 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ive already bypassed that if you mean driving while dvd player is on. I know its tabu but everyone does it. Does the PAC TR7 unlock further menus im not seeing right now?


----------



## MorfiusX (Sep 4, 2009)

Toys7505 said:


> Get a PAC TR7 to bypass the W505 and you wil be able to see every option in ALL the menus......


Yep, this is what I use.


----------

